# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  ParadigmShift WILD method

## ParadigmShift

Hey guys I'm new to this website but definitely not new to LDs. I haven't seen anyone mention this technique, so I think I just discovered it on my own and I wanna share it with you all. Before this, I used to have SERIOUS trouble with WILD, only to find out it's the most consistent and easiest method of becoming lucid when I employ this technique. 

1. Go to bed, wake up earlier than you normally would. (I wake up 6 hours later, which always interrupts me in the middle of a dream. This is good, you WANT to interrupt a dream so you wake up very sleepy)

2. As soon as you wake up, slam the alarm clock off and QUICKLY try to get back to sleep. Don't get up and read/brush your teeth/anything. Try to not even open your eyes. You have to do this with as little in between as possible--as in you'll naturally drift back to sleep within a few minutes again.

OK here's where I would have trouble with WILD. I would either stay awake trying to focus on something, or I would drift into sleep without noticing. The remedy for that?

3. Wait a few seconds, then imagine something happening to your body. No, not someone poking your feet with a sharp stick. Try to make your body feel as if it's being dragged across your bed. If it doesn't work, don't make a big deal out of it, just try again later. You will still see black, so it's all just tactile. 

4. When you accomplish the sliding across your bed sensation, don't get scared. It will feel as if you're going to fall out of your bed (you won't, you're beginning to dream). See if you can control the direction in which you're being dragged. Try rolling your body in place. Do this for about 30 seconds, making sure to control your direction. This tends to help me later in being able to control my LD, the more control I have the more vivid and controllable my LD will be.

5. It will still seem as if your eyes are closed and you're mentally dragging yourself across your bed. Stop dragging yourself around, and "open" your eyes. Usually by this point, you'll be in a sleep paralysis state without you noticing it and you will open your "dream" eyes instead. My LDs (and all dreams actually) start in my bed. Normally It would be a false awakening, but I've been conscious this whole time so I know what's really happening.

This seems to work best for people who CANNOT get to sleep when trying to WILD, because they concentrate too hard their mind becomes grounded in real life. To me this is the easiest way to WILD because you don't have to go through the scary electrocuting/light flashing/chalk scratching sensations that I normally get trying to WILD the old-school way. The transitional phase is automatic for me. Try it, let me know how it works for you and I'll try to answer questions too.

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

Hm this would actually be great for me to try because I always tend to be awake for a long time when concentrating on something to keep my mind busy.

So as soon as you shut your alarm off you should try to make it feel like your body is being dragged across your bed or should you wait for a few minutes

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

i pretty much like your idea of imagining yourself moving around the bed  and so on.  Also as it helps induce an SP. Can you tell me how to induce a LD dream from the SP state?? 

i would needly like to know since i can induce myself into SP easily and just wander what to do in order to enter an LD from there. pls help :Sad: 

thnx :smiley:

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

I think you're just supposed to wait a bit while in SP.  I know that when I was in  it for my first and only time so far I didn't wait long enough and I opened my "dream eyes" too soon.  I still couldn't move my body but I was looking into my dream.

----------


## Sugarglider11

I will try it tonight

whats the % on how often this will work

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

The percent probably doesn't even matter because everyone is different..so even if it's 100% for him it could be 1% for you

----------


## ParadigmShift

> So as soon as you shut your alarm off you should try to make it feel like your body is being dragged across your bed or should you wait for a few minutes



I usually wait around 30s to 1min because I tend to fall back asleep quickly. The trick is--don't try to transition into it (or force it). Your body should be sleepy enough so that the technique will work as you fall back asleep. If it doesn't, you need to wait longer. 





> i pretty much like your idea of imagining yourself moving around the bed  and so on.  Also as it helps induce an SP. Can you tell me how to induce a LD dream from the SP state?? 
> 
> i would needly like to know since i can induce myself into SP easily and just wander what to do in order to enter an LD from there. pls help
> 
> thnx



OK keep in mind--with this technique I don't visually imagine myself moving on my bed. It's all tactile. I've found that for this technique, going from SP to LD is very easy because it bridges real life with dream state. You are aware of real life (lying down in bed) but also of the dream realm (dragging sensation means you're in SP and nearing LD). All you have to do to fully achieve LD is continue your involvement in the dream realm (keep controlling the drag sensation), and when you have enough control, open your eyes. It will feel like a false awakening (it has every time for me).

hope that answered it. 





> whats the % on how often this will work



I'm very experienced with this technique so for me it's worked almost every night. The thing is, I know what to expect, I have the gist of it. I feel LDs are very personal and everyone's different. Could be a dud for you, or it could be your holy grail but for me it's near 100% and around 70% when I started.

----------


## BillyBob

Wow this is the best new spin on WILD that I've seen in ages.

Ingenious honestly. Instead of using fleeting mental imagery or mental auditory noises you use the bodies sense of touch.
Theoretically this should serve a double purpose: it gets you through the transitional phase and grounds you in your new reality all in one go!


Very very nice, I congratulate you in discovering this (its so obvious now :p)

Honestly everyone I'm not kidding. This is the method to try (I'm doing this tonight  :wink2: )
(Some people may need to adjust the time stayed up before starting the technique though)

----------


## Oneironaught

I agree with BillyBob and the others. I believe I'll be trying this as well.

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

Does the sliding sensation count if it feels like you're sliding down almost through your bed rather than across?

----------


## ParadigmShift

> Does the sliding sensation count if it feels like you're sliding down almost through your bed rather than across?



Works either way. You can slide down, across, diagonally, etc. Rolling (as if you're rolling down a hill) works too. Just make sure it's something you feel. Personally, I've also tried floating and going through my bed and they were not pleasant experiences. I'd say stick with sliding yourself on a 2d plane when you start.

note: I've also done this technique making my body continuously shrink/grow. I recommend this if you want to wake up as a giant and want to squish little people (or get squished?)

Hope this technique helps at least some of you! Good luck!

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

hahaha nice! i'll be trying this out tonight and i want more people to do the same! post your results here this seems like a very interesting technique.

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

This post seemed to be bumped way to the bottom but I'd just like everyone to know that this technique worked very well for me.  I shifted right to my lucid dream after I felt myself sliding across my bed

----------


## wendylove

I will try this tonight i.e. when I start polyphasic sleep. I wonder if it will work, I had a similar idea about looking at something and moving with it so you can lucid dream. The idea was not that successful, however I will give your method a try.

----------


## EVIL JOE

I'm planning on trying this too, as long as I don't fall asleep first.

----------


## wendylove

Wow, this method worked nearly all night. And it is really easy. Thanks

----------


## sourcejedi

Sounds good.  I think I've done this once.  Nice idea to control/play with it before you start dreaming.

One point from the pedant: when you talk about this being tactile, and dragging - my interpretation of this is that it's about the sensation of motion (the "kinesthetic" sense which is left out of the normal list of 5 senses), not the sense of touch.  I.e. you don't need to feel that you're rubbing against your sheets, just that your body is moving.  When I did t I actually felt I was rising from my bed.

Is that what you mean, or do you actually use the sense of touch?  

[normal "5 senses": touch sight smell hearing taste.  
other senses include: motion/balance heat/cold pain]

----------


## wendylove

ParadigmShift have you got any tips on making the dream more vivid or realistic.

----------


## redder

I have been trying to WILD for a while now. I will sure give this a try. Have you had any luck LDing when you go to bed instead of waiting 6 hours?

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Anybody got any results?
It strikes me that is similar to FILD in an abstract sort of way

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

I'm glad that more people are going to try this out.  When I got it to work for me (twice in one night) I couldn't actually feel my sheets sliding past me or anything but just the sensation that I was moving across my bed.

----------


## wendylove

> I'm glad that more people are going to try this out. When I got it to work for me (twice in one night) I couldn't actually feel my sheets sliding past me or anything but just the sensation that I was moving across my bed.



I had the exact same sensation. It didn't work all last night yesterday. How much cocentration do you need for this? As I was concentrating really hard on me moving down my bed and yet nothing. I think I will be more relax next time, and if that doesn't work imagine myself moving upwards. Oh yeah what way did you imagine moving?

----------


## wendylove

I vote to move Paradigmshift's WILD method into the tutorial section. This method works and it would be a shame for no one else to try it because it will be lost in posts, so please move this. I think Paradigmshift won't be coming back unless he has another technique. So anyone move this to the tutorial section.

----------


## ParadigmShift

DarThDreAmeR and wendylove, I'm glad it worked for you guys! Is there anything in my guide that you felt was different in your experiences? How was it different from a conventional WILD?





> One point from the pedant: when you talk about this being tactile, and dragging - my interpretation of this is that it's about the sensation of motion (the "kinesthetic" sense which is left out of the normal list of 5 senses), not the sense of touch.  I.e. you don't need to feel that you're rubbing against your sheets, just that your body is moving.  When I did t I actually felt I was rising from my bed.
> 
> Is that what you mean, or do you actually use the sense of touch?  
> 
> [normal "5 senses": touch sight smell hearing taste.  
> other senses include: motion/balance heat/cold pain]



It could be different for you, but I physically feel the sheets sliding against my body AND motion in the opposite direction. So for me it's both the senses of touch and motion. 





> ParadigmShift have you got any tips on making the dream more vivid or realistic.



I find that the certain techniques work well for different kinds of people. For me, mental commands like "increase lucidity NOW!" will never work, but anything kinesthetic will. To make dreams more vivid, I personally like rubbing my hands together/interacting with as many things physically (ie pick up a ball and feel how heavy it is, the texture, etc), flying, etc. Also, if my dream starts to "blur out" I put on a pair of "lucidity glasses" and it usually becomes clear and vivid. 





> Have you had any luck LDing when you go to bed instead of waiting 6 hours?



It works for me when I go to bed, but not nearly as much as it does after 6 hours of sleep.

----------


## Tmer

I've done that gliding across your bed thing unintencionally and I get quite scared, usually hapens when Im breathing very deeply and my head feels dizzy, is that normal? I get the feeling im in a rollecoaster and im on the verge to throw up. lol

----------


## TalkingHead

I'm trying this tonight!  I've been struggling with FILD, but I have a feeling this is the technique for me...

----------


## Selmuir

Do i just imagion myself say just going up and down ( to the top of my bed then slide down to the bottem )
and i just imagion this  ?

----------


## xdtimoxd

See if you can control the direction in which you're being dragged. Try rolling your body in place. Do this for about 30 seconds, making sure to control your direction. This tends to help me later in being able to control my LD, the more control I have the more vivid and controllable my LD will be.


when you say that does it mean that you roll your real body or your imagination? you should call this method ... PSILD(physical sensory initated lucid dream) or BSILD(bodliy physical sensory initated lucid dream ) i am going to try that out this night. and can you not sleep for 6 hours then wake around some where earily?

----------


## Gabo

I tried this last night going directly to bed, and it definitely helped keep me conscious while also putting my body to sleep!  My problem is that I always think I am dreaming too soon, and then I end up opening my real eyes and it ruins everything!

Tonight I will try again, and also set my alarm so I can do a WBTB in the morning!

----------


## zoo york is cool

Sounds great =]

ill give a try tonight

----------


## Indecent Exposure

so much hype but nobodys given any postivie feedback
shame really.

----------


## ParadigmShift

nah supposedly it worked for 2 dreamviews.com members so far (if you read the whole thread), but they haven't come back to say anything else. hmm... I'm trying to see if I said anything incorrect in my guide...

also, try it as a midday nap. Seems to work well that way too. Good luck with anyone who tries it, I wrote this up to help you all not to waste your time!

----------


## ParadigmShift

> I tried this last night going directly to bed, and it definitely helped keep me conscious while also putting my body to sleep!  My problem is that I always think I am dreaming too soon, and then I end up opening my real eyes and it ruins everything!
> 
> Tonight I will try again, and also set my alarm so I can do a WBTB in the morning!



Yeah, make sure you don't try to shift too early or perpetually; it keeps your mind too alert. You have to be sporadic, if it doesn't work try again later. With this technique, you are only near a dream when you can literally feel body sliding across your bed. However, your vision will probably still be black so you will have to "open your eyes" when you get the sensation. 






> so much hype but nobodys given any postivie feedback
> shame really.



uh, supposedly this technique has worked for 3 other  members so far, just read the thread...also I'm sure you realize WILD is a very difficult technique for most. 

Good luck with anyone who tries it, I wrote this up to help you all not to waste your and my time! I've fine tuned this technique so that I can do it almost nightly, if anyone experiences success with it I can go more into detail in achieving the same level of consistency.

----------


## TalkingHead

> Hey guys I'm new to this website but definitely not new to LDs. I haven't seen anyone mention this technique, so I think I just discovered it on my own and I wanna share it with you all. Before this, I used to have SERIOUS trouble with WILD, only to find out it's the most consistent and easiest method of becoming lucid when I employ this technique. 
> 
> 1. Go to bed, wake up earlier than you normally would. (I wake up 6 hours later, which always interrupts me in the middle of a dream. This is good, you WANT to interrupt a dream so you wake up very sleepy)
> 
> 2. As soon as you wake up, slam the alarm clock off and QUICKLY try to get back to sleep. Don't get up and read/brush your teeth/anything. Try to not even open your eyes. You have to do this with as little in between as possible--as in you'll naturally drift back to sleep within a few minutes again.
> 
> OK here's where I would have trouble with WILD. I would either stay awake trying to focus on something, or I would drift into sleep without noticing. The remedy for that?
> 
> 3. Wait a few seconds, then imagine something happening to your body. No, not someone poking your feet with a sharp stick. Try to make your body feel as if it's being dragged across your bed. If it doesn't work, don't make a big deal out of it, just try again later. You will still see black, so it's all just tactile. 
> ...



 
Someone in the FILD thread posted a similar method, but instead of imagining their body sliding across the sheets, they continuously imagined their body rolling up into a sitting, than standing position, and eventually it feels like you actually got up which is when you're standing in your dream.  They said it works every time. 

MY QUESTION, is: do you think if you remember your previous dream, it would help to feel yourself sliding along the sheets and imagine the previous dream imagery to be on the other side of the room; and thats what you're sliding towards?

----------


## i_speel_good

For some reason I don't get the Sliding across bed concept, what do you mean by that? >_<

----------


## TalkingHead

Yea.. I think the most important thing is to feel some kind of movement that can become fluid and automatic.  I tried a few times last night, and feeling like my body was flipping in backward summersaults seemed to get me the closest..

----------


## ParadigmShift

you know that's odd because last night I actually ended up doing the same thing, i got the sensation of flipping backwards so that I was doing a headstand up against the wall. The problem was I got scared of "waking" in my dream. drat

i_speel_good OK here's the best way I can describe it: if you were to go to bed right now, laying on top of all your sheets with eyes shut, and asked a friend to pull those sheets so that they drag you across your bed, that's what it should feel like. It's just a sensation of movement, not a visual thing for me. 

well anyway it does look like some people had success with it, but it was nothing revolutionary as I had expected it to be. I guess I just picked it up so quickly probably because I've been LDing for a long time now.

----------


## polmc

But wouldn't this method induce an OBE instead of a LD more often?

----------


## wendylove

Well, this did work for me paradigm shift. However, then it stopped working. I imagine being dragged and moving across my bed, it worked twice. Then it just stopped working. I really don't know what I am doing wrong as I used WBTB and focused really hard. However, it failed. Any suggestion? I will try again however it seems like it stopped working. 

You must be doing something differently. 

Also, it would also be good to explain stuff like, how hard do you concentrate, are you relaxed, does it matter where you body is, do you feel anymore sensations, do you need to quickly go back to sleep during wbtb e.t.c.

I get up and go to the toilet when I do wbtb, I will try to drink less water and just go back to sleep fast. I think this might have made me fail.




> But wouldn't this method induce an OBE instead of a LD more often?



You just open your eyes and you see the dream world. OBE's are just LD's.

----------


## polmc

> OBE's are just LD's.



that depends on the definitions you give to each concept. In my opinion those are two different things.

----------


## wendylove

> that depends on the definitions you give to each concept. In my opinion those are two different things.



Well, the scientific opinion of OBE's are they are just a dream. And all you need to do is open your eyes and see pictures. Plus his technique produces lucid dreams.

----------


## Vortex

This looks like the best new tech I've seen in a while. I must give it a whirl.

----------


## TalkingHead

Yea.. could you perhaps add some more detail to your method Paradigmshift?

----------


## ParadigmShift

> You must be doing something differently. 
> 
> Also, it would also be good to explain stuff like, how hard do you concentrate, are you relaxed, does it matter where you body is, do you feel anymore sensations, do you need to quickly go back to sleep during wbtb e.t.c.
> 
> I get up and go to the toilet when I do wbtb, I will try to drink less water and just go back to sleep fast. I think this might have made me fail.



OK I'll go more into detail but I tried to keep it as general as I could so people could modify it to their personal patterns. 

1. How hard to concentrate: see this diagram 

2. Are you relaxed: of course. 
3. Does it matter where your body is: I don't think it really makes a big difference.
4. Do you need to quickly WBTB: Yes, I personally do because I'm a very light sleeper. Depends for each person, you have to know your sleep patterns. 

If you have a patient friend, here's how I taught it to my roommate: 

He would WBTB. I would wait for him to fall back asleep. Then I would tap his forehead and he would give me a sign that he's back to consciousness (he would move his finger). I would wait for him to fall back asleep again. Then I would very lightly tug on some sheets that he was sleeping on top of, making sure not to wake him up. The small disturbance was enough to get him back to awareness, and reminded him of the technique, and eventually he got it.

----------


## TalkingHead

That diagram actually is really helpful.  I dont think I was allowing myself to move back toward sleep enough... And I love the idea of you doing that with your roomate!  I hope they were very appreciative:  Have they kept up with this method?

----------


## Zakar

I hate sleep paralysis, that's when the creepy stuff happens.  I wouldn't recommend this method to people that freak out easily (like me).  

It is VERY easy to induce sleep paralysis for me, all I have to do is lay on my back...then the really weird stuff happens...

----------


## wendylove

I think I know what I was doing wrong. I started to imagine myself moving at the beginning, I should have waited.

How do you know when to start shifting? Can you describe how you know when to start shifting. 

Well, I will try tonight.

----------


## padawan

This might be the end for my problems :O

I'll try it.  :smiley:

----------


## ParadigmShift

> I think I know what I was doing wrong. I started to imagine myself moving at the beginning, I should have waited.



You're right. I wasn't clear enough on that in my guide. I pretty much said  if the shift doesn't work, to try again later. I'll expand on it here. 

For a visual explanation of how to concentrate, see the diagram a few posts up^^^. I go through (and I think every WILD'er) goes through a cycle of temporary mental lapses along with small rebounds to awareness. You don't want to focus in a state of being awake right off the bat for obvious reasons. Instead you need to try after each rebound in a state of "awareness". 

Please just look at the diagram I drew up a couple of posts above. It should be pretty self explanatory.

gl

edit: my roommate who is a deep sleeper (unlike me) says the rebounds to awareness are more pronounced in daytime naps. I guess it would be better to practice this technique as a daytime nap, even though I discovered it as a wbtb. But if you're a light sleeper you probably go through what I described anyway.

----------


## wendylove

Yes, this gave me several LD's during a nap. Yeah, I think the problem was I was trying to shift to early, as I waited to the moment I was going to fall asleep. I had the mental laspses as you say and then I lucid. I didn't need to shift much, which was really good.

----------


## Sanquis

Paradigm, I forgot to mention earlier. This gave me my first WILD. Thankyou very much! When I was very determined to do this (not to go back to sleep) I sorta, fell into a short but weird LD.

----------


## Elucive

Whoa...the whole mental lapse thing is starting to confuse me...can someone explain??

And when you say "try to shift" do you mean that's when you imagine the rolling sensation?

----------


## Oneironaught

> Whoa...the whole mental lapse thing is starting to confuse me...can someone explain??



I believe by that part he just means when you get that drop-out of consciousness for a moment, like when you just about fall asleep then become aware again.

----------


## Elucive

Well...I tried last night...or this morning actually...

So I get up at 7....once again I didn't wake up from a dream so I was wide awake, I decided to try anyway. I focused on nothing to the point of me about to drift off, then I started imagining me being dragged....it didn't work. I waited and tried once more, didn't work.

I gave up and went to sleep normally and had a dream right away....I just don't understand why the method didn't work....so I woke up and tried again, this time I awoke from the dream and was tired, I waited a minute and started imagining me being dragged. Once again, didn't work. Again I waited and tried to shift, didn't work.

I'm starting to lose hope, NO method has worked so far.

----------


## Yamluver

The only lucid dreams I've had have been totaly accidental DILDs. I haven't tried a wild but have exelent dream recall. I have to tonight. I read someone felt like throwing up during this??! Tell me more!!  :tongue2:

----------


## jaasum

This sounds effective and well explained, I might try this tonight. I like what you had said about coming in and out of awareness. I have tried a ton of techniques and I think this one seems more towards the realm of what gets results for me.

----------


## Elucive

I assume this would work during nap....even though it may take longer.

I'm just going to lay there not focusing on anything until I'm about to doze off, then start imagining the dragging.

----------


## jaasum

From what I understand that is how it is accomplished.

----------


## Elucive

Yea it is, but through morning nap, as in WBTB.

I'm talking about an afternoon nap.

----------


## tjg92

At night when I'm about to go to sleep I get that sliding feeling sometimes. I think this could work for me.

----------


## Aluu101

I had to register cuz of this technique. I tried it last night and it was my first attempt at a WILD. It kind of worked becuase i fell asleep trying it but dreamed that i was trying to do it (weird eh?) and explaining it to everybody in my house while i was dreaming my .....sooo close, not bad for my first try though.

Oh yeah im not sure if i was a wake or dreaming but i did feel that sensation of falling or sliding in bed, felt wierd.

----------


## TalkingHead

Has this method ever worked for anyone when they first go to sleep?  I know some can WILD this way, but that might be a reach for this technique?

----------


## TalkingHead

Paradigmshift made a really great diagram describing the transition from waking to dreaming using this method.. but could the other people that have had success describe their experience with the *transition*  I think this is the most crucial point and we any further clarity would be greatly appreciated.  

 You are consciously intending to feel yourself being dragged along.  At some point though do you feel like you are being dragged along and you're not even trying to make this happen anymore?

----------


## TalkingHead

no one?

----------


## Atlas

This worked the first time I used it. Haven't had the second yet. We'll see what happens.

----------


## Bushido

great technique Im going to have a nap and try this now!! I'll post back later.

----------


## TalkingHead

Success! 

First of all.. I was just practicing this method without planning on going asleep.  I use a cell phone alarm that I attach to my hand in order to wake up without moving. (I can post more on this if you'd like) However, I seem to lack the will to try anythign when I wake up at night so I started practicing this afternoon with the alarm on a 5 minute snooze.  [B]To me it seems that it doesn't make much of a difference what kind of movement you're imagining.. it just has to be something that can _feel_ continuously and really get in the zone with some kind of repetitive control.[B] 

As I think I may have experienced that dropoff point that Paradigmshift described more unconsciously than may be necessary.  I may have stopped imagining movement at some point and started to feel other sensations come over me.  This triggered my realization BECAUSE I sensed this lack of control as if I had somehow exited my trance. 
And this is when I did my reality check.

----------


## Truffles

Hmm. I tried this last night and it didn't work. I woke up at 5, which is 6 hours later from when I went to bed. I clicked my alarm off and immediately imagined myself being pulled off the bed and I tried to think of that feeling. I got nothing. No effects, nothing. I kept on trying, but eventually I just fell asleep. Any tips for me?

----------


## Abra

This sounds like a variation of DEILD (which is a subspecies of WILD, I suppose) because you speak of re-entering the dream state through staying completely still when exiting a dream. Sounds good, but I want a full REM period in lucid-mode.

----------


## phoenelai

Just want to add its rare when I try new things. Stuck in old ways I guess but I didnt even do this using WBTB which I typically do. I did this at the first onset of sleep and still let me tell you what I experienced. I started actually to feel as if I were being dragged. I guess i was going down the bed continually. Then my whole body went numb (sp) which I never get typically. I then started seeing the most vivid HI's really incredible. I was watching them for a least a couple of minutes, almost transformed into the dream but came back out. Really amazing for a first attempt. I'm going to keep with this and see where it takes me. Thanks!

----------


## ParadigmShift

Alright! I'm glad some of you guys are coming through with (some) results!  ::D:  I've noticed I made some mistakes in my OP and I can't edit them for some reason. If you guys become as successful with this technique as I have, I'd like to some day make a more comprehensive guide using your guys' input.  Anyway on to questions and concerns...





> I clicked my alarm off and immediately imagined myself being pulled off the bed and I tried to think of that feeling. I got nothing. Any tips for me?



Yeah, this was a mistake on my original post. You shouldn't immediately imagine yourself being pulled unless you are like me and you'll very quickly fall back to a light sleep. See PAGE 2, I illustrated a more "universal" and detailed diagram which should help you get the timing of it right. 





> Sounds good, but I want a full REM period in lucid-mode.



Eventually you _can_ get good enough at this that you are pre-REM and transition into a full REM cycle. If you want a full REM period and you want to use this technique I hope you've at least had some WILDs, otherwise you're asking for too much of yourself. After a lot of experience with WILDs, I've noticed that the very beginning of an REM cycle is rather unstable, at least for me.  

gl to all of you! if anyone has more questions for me I'll try my best to help you out.

----------


## wackomacko

so does it only take you a couple of minutes to get into the dream?

----------


## Truffles

> Yeah, this was a mistake on my original post. You shouldn't immediately imagine yourself being pulled *unless you are like me and you'll very quickly fall back to a light sleep.* See PAGE 2, I illustrated a more "universal" and detailed diagram which should help you get the timing of it right.



...I do fall back asleep quickly. That's the problem. You say in the tutorial to instead of getting up for a little bit, just go back to sleep. If I do that then I'll be gone in about 10 seconds. It honestly doesn't matter what I focus on. Sorry if I read it wrong, I'm just a bit confused.

----------


## dark filament

Hey ParadigmShift,

Thanks for the info. Are you using the same technique you described in this thread to induce LDs at bedtime too? If so what's the difference in the approach of your morning and bedtime attempts?

----------


## peppy

I'm gonna try this tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## TalkingHead

> Hey ParadigmShift,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Are you using the same technique you described in this thread to induce LDs at bedtime too? If so what's the difference in the approach of your morning and bedtime attempts?



 
I'd be interested too!

----------


## TalkingHead

worked again during a nap... it works better for me when I do some relaxation techniques before going to sleep or trying the method.

----------


## tkdyo

Ive been trying to wild while going to bed the first time and last night I got the feeling of sliding down the bed.  I figured it was another part of sp, and kept focused on keeping my eyes shut, when the motion feeling stopped my body jolted and made me fully awake again.    Now that I know how close I was to a lucid dream I will be sure to try again tonight!!

ps I also recommend this technique being placed in the tutorials section

----------


## Beck

Wow, this sounds great. I'm definitely trying this in a few  ::D: 

All the Lucids I've had were DILD, and I didn't have control, and I usually woke up nearly instantly, but I'm working on it.

This might give me my first WILD, sounds easy enough. The beauty is in it's simplicity. As someone stated before, it's exteremely obvious now, lol.

 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Beck

Well, Didn't work first try, but I'm definitely going to keep it up.

I always have trouble with the imagining myself feeling something part. My imagination died hard a long time ago, lol.

PAradigm, how long does it usually take you to get to a lucid dream with this method, from the time you wake up?

----------


## TalkingHead

When you wake up very tired at night.. and try this method.. do you think its "too much" to simply not let yourself fall asleep again unless its via this method?  What I mean is.. does the method require that you fall asleep again fairly soon- or can it work with a perhaps less subtle but more forceful will?

----------


## sea bee

> Hey guys I'm new to this website but definitely not new to LDs. I haven't seen anyone mention this technique, so I think I just discovered it on my own and I wanna share it with you all. Before this, I used to have SERIOUS trouble with WILD, only to find out it's the most consistent and easiest method of becoming lucid when I employ this technique. 
> 
> 1. Go to bed, wake up earlier than you normally would. (I wake up 6 hours later, which always interrupts me in the middle of a dream. This is good, you WANT to interrupt a dream so you wake up very sleepy)
> 
> 2. As soon as you wake up, slam the alarm clock off and QUICKLY try to get back to sleep. Don't get up and read/brush your teeth/anything. Try to not even open your eyes. You have to do this with as little in between as possible--as in you'll naturally drift back to sleep within a few minutes again.
> 
> OK here's where I would have trouble with WILD. I would either stay awake trying to focus on something, or I would drift into sleep without noticing. The remedy for that?
> 
> 3. Wait a few seconds, then imagine something happening to your body. No, not someone poking your feet with a sharp stick. Try to make your body feel as if it's being dragged across your bed. If it doesn't work, don't make a big deal out of it, just try again later. You will still see black, so it's all just tactile. 
> ...



paradigmShift:

I just came accross your method to WILD. Sounds like something I could apply myself to.
One question if I may? When you say roll back and forth from side to side is that an actual movement, or like the dragging method all in your consciousness, without actually moving your physical body?
Any response would be appreciated.

Thanks,  sea bee  (a sailor forever)

----------


## Adam

Ah so this is what I have been doing - I noticed this and thought I was the only one (thanks Clairity for pointing me here)

My experiences of WILD always work in this way, here is one cut from my dream journal:





> As I rolled onto my side I felt no more comfortable, and still awake, then I felt the change, you know when you can tell you are about to go to sleep, so I thought right, I will catch you out on this, and waited a little longer and could feel myself falling asleep more then tried to jump on this and WILD. But what happened next was weird.
> 
> I like to call this the _'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang WILD'_ for those who have seen this will know they ride on a bed? Or that might be Wizard of Oz? If someone could correct me that would be great! I felt a shift in my body, like it jolt forward, I don't know if anyone else gets this, but I usually get feelings of me jolting in my bed, and I was moving forwards and backwards at some force, however when I moved forwards I was making a grunting kind of noise, and was at that confused stage where I didn't know if I was lucid or not at that point so went with it.
> 
> Then I felt my bed shift, now normally it is me doing the shifting, and I will like fall head first backwards to something similar sometimes when WILDing. However this was my bed moving, Okay I thought I will roll with this, and made myself move faster, like really fast in this bed, shooting round corners and all sorts, then when it felt ready stopped the bed moving and I was in this other room, it wasn't mine, I was lucid, I had gotten her by flying my bed?? WTF? Either way, it was an interesting WILD. So I sat up in the bed, did the finger RC (because I love the way it feels lol)

----------


## Kane

I've tried this for 2 nights so far, but the farthest I got was something like partial SP .... my whole body just felt really sluggish after a while. I gave up at about 15 mins and went back to sleep the normal way. 15 Mins feels like an eternity when you're doing this stuff...

----------


## kel

this is what happend to me today... I woke up from a dream.. closed my eyes and vibrations started.. till eventually they got so strong i heard my bed vibrating and i slid down to the floor still vibrating.. when i got up from the floor it was like a false awakening.. creepy 
but i left my room and was lucid

----------


## adraw

Hi. 
its time for nap here. And this technique seems promissing. Its becouse i have problems with mental imagery, but sense of movement shouldnt be problem. Thanx for this technique. 

 ::banana::

----------


## Silverwing

Sorry to butt in, but the movie you're referring to was Bedknobs and Broomsticks  ::D:

----------


## ParadigmShift

> this is what happend to me today... I woke up from a dream.. closed my eyes and vibrations started.. till eventually they got so strong i heard my bed vibrating and i slid down to the floor still vibrating.. when i got up from the floor it was like a false awakening.. creepy 
> but i left my room and was lucid



LOL that's hilarious. I can't tell for sure if you're saying my technique worked for you, but if it did, conratulations  ::banana::  !

edit: will get to ansewering some questions later on...

----------


## ParadigmShift

> so does it only take you a couple of minutes to get into the dream?



Yes, you have to be very sleepy. Either very sleepy wbtb or very sleepy midday nap. If I don't fall asleep within a few minutes, I pretty much know it won't work.





> You say in the tutorial to instead of getting up for a little bit, just go back to sleep. If I do that then I'll be gone in about 10 seconds.



If you lose consciousness in 10 seconds, I recommend you get up for a little while. Everyone is different; know thyself.





> Hey ParadigmShift,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Are you using the same technique you described in this thread to induce LDs at bedtime too? If so what's the difference in the approach of your morning and bedtime attempts?



Yes, I do but it's much more difficult. It requires meditation and stuff I'd rather not get into it because I know people aren't interested in it, they want quick and easy and that's what I'll (try) to give them. 





> PAradigm, how long does it usually take you to get to a lucid dream with this method, from the time you wake up?



Always takes me between 30 seconds and 5 minutes at most. Any longer and I know it probably won't happen.





> paradigmShift:
> 
> One question if I may? When you say roll back and forth from side to side is that an actual movement, or like the dragging method all in your consciousness, without actually moving your physical body?



It happens in your consciousness, but it will physically feel like it's happening to you in real life. You'll be in a state of SP, so even if you try to do an actual movement, it will transfer to your "dream body". My advice is: if you suspect you're in SP, and you try to do an actual movement, it will transfer to dream movement which is what you're aiming for.





> Ah so this is what I have been doing - I noticed this and thought I was the only one (thanks Clairity for pointing me here)



Aha! Wow it's awesome to finally find someone who has come across the same technique. So I guess it is a shared phenomenon just like electricity, HI, and illusory noise. Is the journal on this website? I'd love to take a look at it, maybe learn a thing or two since you seem pretty experienced in LDs.





> I gave up at about 15 mins and went back to sleep the normal way. 15 Mins feels like an eternity when you're doing this stuff...



I'd say as a rule of thumb, if it doesn't work within a few minutes, it won't work. This is generally the gist I get from my own experiences and feedback from other people who have succeeded with this technique. Good luck.

happy LDing.

----------


## wendylove

> Yes, I do but it's much more difficult. It requires meditation and stuff I'd rather not get into it because I know people aren't interested in it, they want quick and easy and that's what I'll (try) to give them.



Can you explain?
I have tried your method lots of times, however I have irratic results. I have done the actual method and it works everytime I enter SP. The only way I can actual get to SP is when I disturb my sleep cycle. 
Can you put the more difficult stuff, or put a brief summery of the difficult stuff. As the only problem I have is getting to SP, which is not easy. I know how to meditate.

I am interested and I want the difficult method not the quick and easy method.

On a side note: When I do lucid dream I keep on having false awakening, How do you stop this? As this method produces alot of false awakening where you are in SP. I then have to repeat your method to break free of SP, It's time consuming. Also is it mean't to be really dark? As it is pitch black and I have to run outside to actually see.

Also, I get really scared. Pitch black and I am walking outside, their also strange posters on the wall normally. And sometimes when I walk outside animals chase me or everything is empty and dead. Dreams are scary.

Saying that normally the lucid dreams are good, however it is normally night time. Oh yeah, thanks for the lucid dreams.

----------


## kel

> LOL that's hilarious. I can't tell for sure if you're saying my technique worked for you, but if it did, conratulations  !
> 
> edit: will get to ansewering some questions later on...



LOL. this was before i read about your technique, it was creepy as hell. my room tryed to lock me in and i could barely get off the floor!
i didnt goto sleep that night for so long i didnt wanna face my bed lollllll hahah... its true

----------


## mark

sounds like an intresting techniqu I will def give this a try tonight....hell I could use some help with my WILDs lol :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I have used something similar to this before, with quite a bit of success.  I sleep on my side, right at the edge of the bed.  Then I imagine myself sitting up and then standing up beside my bed.  I keep imagining this over and over again until it becomes real.

I think that diagram that ParadigmShift drew is the most helpful think I've seen in a long time.  I think that's where a lot of people are missing the boat on techniques that involve directly entering a dream.  

This technique reminds me a lot of FILD and of IH8Reality's technique of running around your house.

I will typically try to WILD on my back using a traditional method.  I can't sleep on my back normally, so if I feel the WILD is not working, I will roll to my side to go to sleep.  Then, while falling asleep in this comfortable position, and right on the cusp of sleep (bobbing in and out of consciousness), I will imagine the physical sensation over and over again while losing consciousness.

----------


## Kane

Hey! 

This technique looks pretty promising... for those of us here who havent figured out how to wake yourself up after 5 or 6 hours of sleep without moving a muscle, here is what I do.

I set my cell phone to "silent" mode where it only vibrates and then use the countdown timer set to 5 hours. At 5 hours, the cell phone vibrates 16 times right beside my bed and then stops. That way, I can wake up and not move at all before attempting this technique.

I put my cellphone on a folded t-shirt so that it doesnt vibrate against a hard surface ....  thats just noisy and disturbs me when I wake up.

The cellphone I use is a Nokia, I havent tried this with other cell phones... but there should be similar features on other phones too.

----------


## james-25:22pm

ok Paradigm; great tutorial...but im a little confused by your graph

you mentioned "shifts". what is that? Is that imaging shifting/dragging around your bed? 
or do you imagine that the whole time? if so...can you clarify shift?

what are these mental lapses? periods where your mind is no longer empty or periods where you forget to imagine the sensations?

what happens between "shift works...now concentrate" and "LD"?


sorry, i just wouldnt want to try it without knowing 100&#37; what to do!

----------


## ParadigmShift

> Hey! 
> 
> I set my cell phone to "silent" mode where it only vibrates and then use the countdown timer set to 5 hours. At 5 hours, the cell phone vibrates 16 times right beside my bed and then stops.



Wow, this is a great idea. I think I'm going to start doing this  ::D: 





> you mentioned "shifts". what is that? Is that imaging shifting/dragging around your bed? 
> or do you imagine that the whole time? if so...can you clarify shift?
> 
> what are these mental lapses? periods where your mind is no longer empty or periods where you forget to imagine the sensations?
> 
> what happens between "shift works...now concentrate" and "LD"?
> 
> sorry, i just wouldnt want to try it without knowing 100% what to do!



Yes, a shift is your body dragging around. I just didn't want to use a wordly description every time so I just called it "shift".*(see note at near bottom)

Lapses are times where you lose consciousness for a small moment, but then return to awareness. Happens with some people, doesn't with others. If you have them, this technique should be very easy, because that's where the technique should start being used. If you don't, you need to induce SP somehow (check out the "how to make your body fall asleep" thread for tips)

When the shift works, you're in already in SP, you can't perceive anything except the illusory shift sensation. I'd call that an extremely low LD. So for me it's:

wake up ->go back to sleep->mental lapse/reach SP->shift->LD 

so to answer your question of what happens in between...you shift for a few seconds, then after a while you can open your eyes and you're in an LD. 

Final note on shifts: I can't stress this enough. A shift is not a visualization of your body moving. You have to be sure that you're in SP, then actually attempt to physically move your body. 

Anyway, it sounds much more complicated than it is. When you get it the first few times, you'll know what signs to look for. It becomes 2nd nature.

----------


## Oneironaught

Darn, I forgot about this. I need to try again. I like that you've clarified a few things.





> Final note on shifts: I can't stress this enough. A shift is not a visualization of your body moving. You have to be sure that you're in SP, then actually attempt to physically move your body.



I'm especially glad you clarified that. I think I misunderstood exactly what you meant by that term. I was also under the impression that, by "shift", you meant the mental/tactile sensation of sliding or being dragged across the bed.

Thanks.

----------


## SKA

Salvation!. There may still be hope on this forum. Or wait. Isn't this a rather old topic already? Well great technique and sweet clear explanation man. Thanbks alot. Bright thinking.

I'm defeniteively going to try this one. Maybe I'll do my own SP-relaxation technique first, to get me into quite deep SP very fast:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=46088

If I have done this technique I can be in near complete SP/Body numbness and a state of complete paralysis/immobility from my chest down.

If I, at this point, would continue inducing SP while Keeping an eye out for and inducing Dragging Dream Sensations using your tech, I would have success from your tehcnique probably MUCH faster than when I would try it if I were wide awake and just in bed.

*And then something else:*
So do you imagine yourself being dragged lengthwise across the bed?
If you would I have an interresting artistic idea that might aid Lucidity using this technique;

You could take a cartboard board and paint it so that it looks like a "DreamGate". Whichever way you would imagine that. You could make this and hang it at the head's end of your bed. And the Gate will be "Closed" when you're awake; Meaning you cannot pass through it, because your physical finger would not be able to penetrate the concrete, "closed" gate, but only your Spiritual, Discarnated Dreambody can Travel through the Gate, because it's only open for spirit-bodies. Or more simply: A sort of mythology around the "Try and stick hand through wall/mirror"-RC.

If you're awake the Dreamgate is closed and if You're Dreaming the Dreamgate is open and you can pass through it into the dreamworld. Using your technique you can imagine dragging yourself along a long, matrass road towards and, finally, through the Dreamgate into the Dreamrealm.

I think I'll make this Dreamgate soon enough.  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> Aha! Wow it's awesome to finally find someone who has come across the same technique. So I guess it is a shared phenomenon just like electricity, HI, and illusory noise. Is the journal on this website? I'd love to take a look at it, maybe learn a thing or two since you seem pretty experienced in LDs.



yeah some parts in my DJ mate, here is some of the explanations from a while ago:





> I felt a shift in my body, like it jolt forward, I don't know if anyone else gets this, but I usually get feelings of me jolting in my bed, and I was moving forwards and backwards at some force, however when I moved forwards I was making a grunting kind of noise, and was at that confused stage where I didn't know if I was lucid or not at that point so went with it.
> 
>  Then I felt my bed shift, now normally it is me doing the shifting, and I will like fall head first backwards to something similar sometimes when WILDing. However this was my bed moving, Okay I thought I will roll with this, and made myself move faster, like really fast in this bed, shooting round corners and all sorts, then when it felt ready stopped the bed moving and I was in this other room, it wasn't mine, _I was lucid, I had gotten her by flying my bed_

----------


## seeker28

> OK here's where I would have trouble with WILD. I would either stay awake trying to focus on something, or I would drift into sleep without noticing. The remedy for that?
> 
>  Try to make your body feel as if it's being dragged across your bed. If it doesn't work, don't make a big deal out of it, just try again later. You will still see black, so it's all just tactile.



Wow! Genius!  I will have to try this tonight.  I have trouble with WILD because of this:





> This seems to work best for people who CANNOT get to sleep when trying to WILD, because they concentrate too hard their mind becomes grounded in real life.



Also, when I do get SP I feel like I am getting dragged off my bed, anyway. Hopefully this will really help!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## DreamChaser

Seems and extension of VILD where you use all senses to get into your chosen LD. 
This is a generic tool though using movement to induce.

----------


## TalkingHead

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been more active.. it totally hits bodily sensation aspect of WILD that has been getting a lot of attention in other threads.

I personally trying to use spinning... because for me I think I can get into a better "groove" picturing this movement... But I've been doing it right when I wake only not very succesfully.. it seems when I wait to find the window.. I miss it and fall right to sleep.

How have people been doing find the "window?"

And Paradigm.. have you still been getting those insomnia-like symptoms?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I think this is a great technique, I havn't attempted an actual wild like this yet (I hope to tonight), it seems like an extended version of a deild variation I used to use, with tactile, the only problem is when I wake up and not move either I have a successful deild, or I quickly get caught up in my own thoughts and they bring me to sleep super fast (after trying to do tactile for a moment or two), plus I tend to wake up in positions where my body makes alot of pressure points with my bed, so it's hard to ignore.

But the waiting time might make me conscious enough to attempt to try tactile longer then a few moments, though the pressure points are an anoyance to wild in for some reason, I don't know maybe I should practice relaxation techniques in that position.

Plus sliding might be better, my old technique involved rolling which is hard to think about doing at 4 am in the morning  :tongue2: , being dragged though is something any lazy man can do  :tongue2:

----------


## Spiderman_859

I'll try this tonight and post back to you in the morning ParadigmShift. I think Its awsome that you came up with a new spin on WILD. I really feel the more ways the more chances some one will find a way that works for them.

----------


## phonix

SO do u actually drag/roll or imagine it and I do I have to a WBTB method.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I woke up without the alarm clock and tried in my normal sleeping position, though again I have a habbit of waking up and getting to cold thus I feel uncomfterbal because I wear shorts to bed and a t-shirt (even around this time of year) and cold usualy decreeses my level of conscious too, I did feel alittle bit of fuzziness in my body, and eventually I fell into a deeper state of conscious but then I rolled over accidently and decided to give it up, because I wasn't very comfterbal, tomorrow I'll wear pants to bed  :tongue2: .

----------


## LambDocK

To ParadigmShift - Like the concept, have hade trouble in the past (always "jump" and wake up. Have had some success doing something similar by mentally moving limbs. Hope to try your method the next time I sleep.

To SKA - Love the dream gate Idea. Have a similar one -I always wanted to build a frame of a door, complete with doorknob (so that it looks like its real) in my room for both as a RC as well as a "dream gate.

----------


## ParadigmShift

> And Paradigm.. have you still been getting those insomnia-like symptoms?



I've stopped WILD nightly and my insomnia-like symptoms went away. I know correlation =! causation but you know...maybe it's not a good idea for me to be doing it so frequently.

Now I get an occasional DILD which I rarely ever used to get before. I'm generally much less focused on LDs nowadays though.

----------


## Elucive

Thought I should revive this thread... since I'll be trying it pretty soon. I'm sure some other people should take a look and maybe it can help em.

----------


## tjg92

Thanks for bumping this, I totally meant to try it like 3 years ago or whenever it was posted but I forgot. I'll go for it tonight.
EDIT: My alarm didn't go off so I'm going to have to try this again.

----------


## Elucive

I never got to sleep on time, and don't recall waking naturally, which is what I prefer. Oh well, always tonight.

----------


## sanctispiritus

I replied a few months ago to stiky. He asked me about my experience with lucid dreams, and I told him thal all my lucid dreams began in sleep paralisis. But I have never been able to induce sleep paralisis. In every case, a feel that I am being dragged from my bed, and in every case I realize that I am dreaming. In all those cases my dreams were weird. Flying at great speed over the sea, rivers, mountains. In some cases crossing along many doors in which people are dead and covered with blankets, etc. I did not feel any fear because I am materialistic and I do not believed in anything thas is supernatural. I have tried many times to feel that "drag thing" but I have failed. It is something I can not induce.

----------


## The Subatomic Level

This I accidentally ended up going through this technique after hitting the snooze button on my alarm.  I was conscious as I realized I was moving in my bed and realized that it would be a good time to try to enter a lucid dream.  I tried opening my eyes and immediately when I did this I could see my room like I would normally expect so I wrote it off as opening my eyes in real life.

I keep my eyes open and see my girlfriend sleeping on the floor, offer her a blanket, and think nothing of it.  I wake up 10 minutes later to my snoozed alarm and realize that I was in a dream, but I was not lucid or lost lucidity immediately upon opening my eyes.

Has anyone had a similar experience where they used some form of a WILD and entered a dream but you were not lucid?

----------


## Marvo

Was gonna give this a shot this morning, and used my laptop as an alarm clock, but it rebooted because of updates, and didn't get to give it a shot. I'll try again tonight  :smiley:

----------


## jimbocan

When I imagine myself floating upwards, I rapidly get the sliding sensations. But It lasts 1 or 2 minutes and gradually fades away. Then I open my eyes only to find my self in the physical. If only I could find how to get past that.

----------


## Marvo

Reading what ParadigmShift wrote, I don't think you need to have that sliding sensation for 2 minutes. Maybe 30 seconds is enough, maybe a bit more, maybe a bit less. This is basically FILD, but with tactile sensations instead of moving fingers.

----------


## jimbocan

> Reading what ParadigmShift wrote, I don't think you need to have that sliding sensation for 2 minutes. Maybe 30 seconds is enough, maybe a bit more, maybe a bit less. This is basically FILD, but with tactile sensations instead of moving fingers.



Yes, but still I need to solve how I'll get to the last phase after the slide.

----------


## Marvo

Just don't drag it out for so long. Simply open your eyes when you got that sensation.

----------


## tjg92

This time my alarm worked but I had to pee, and then my alarm kept going off for some reason. So I'll have to try again  :Sad:

----------


## jimbocan

> Just don't drag it out for so long. Simply open your eyes when you got that sensation.



And it will happen you say... Man, if this turns out to be that easy, I'll bang my head against the wall for all my failed attempts and laugh really hard at the same time.

----------


## Marvo

Don't take my word for it, I'm just telling you to do what ParadigmShift described in the original post. I'm giving it another go tonight, perhaps my laptop won't reboot  :tongue2:

----------


## Elucive

I remember waking up, but being too tired to try. Gonna give it another go tonight.

----------


## Marvo

I just did the same Elucive, kinda. I got up, turned off my alarm and just didn't think of doing it really. It was perfectly fitting though, like, I only remember like 10 seconds, then I fell asleep again. Just gotta give it some more tries and I might just get it  :smiley:

----------


## Elucive

> I only remember like 10 seconds, then I fell asleep again.



I think that's the BEST time to try! When I'm that sleepy I try so hard not to wake up myself up too much, but then I fall asleep. I need a better anchor to help me catch myself.

----------


## Marvo

We gotta find the perfect point I guess. The most important thing is to actually do it though. When I woke up, I think I thought to myself "Yay I'm awake", then I turned off my alarm, and then I don't even remember falling asleep again.

----------


## tjg92

My kidney stone came back in the middle of the night last night so I couldn't do it again. I must not be meant to try this method or something  ::?:

----------


## Navtyr

Bumping and old thread, that graph is really small and i can't see anything on it. Looks like the pic got tiny, can someone recreate the graph?

Also i did try this yesterday, but not as WBTB, i just went to sleep at 2am. After 10 minutes or less i hit SP, but opened my eyes too soon. After reading the whole thread, i found that i was doing it wrong.

So to sum it up, you should wait until you are almoast asleep, than feel your body moving, than hit SP and try to phisicly move into LD?

It did help me to think about my body moving as a distraction to my mind when i was waiting for SP. I did find it hard to "feel" my body sliding because my hands were by my body on the sheets, so it kind of went against what i feel, therefor becoming imagining about my body moving.

----------

